# Wild camping in Europe



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 11, 2022)

Just wondering what info we have on places around Europe, looked on the app but it seems to be only UK unless I missed a setting somewhere.

I'm not sure if I'm up to it but we did think of a trip to Greece, but having places to stay en route would take away at least one worry, funds are low hence aires not being considered at this point.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 11, 2022)

There are lots of POIs in France, Spain and Portugal.

Make sure you have enabled the selection criteria by pressing the funnel symbol at the top left of the app screen.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes that enabled from last time, the distance is okay but I only see them for the UK.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 11, 2022)

Oops as I wasn't looking for aires I didn't slide that but now I see some


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 11, 2022)

Not helping with my route though.


Do we have anything in these areas, or another place to look?


----------



## TJBi (Mar 11, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Not helping with my route though.
> 
> 
> Do we have anything in these areas, or another place to look?


If you're staying out of France, you won't find much on your route in the Location App. Try looking at the relevant countries in https://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 11, 2022)

OK thanks, I do have a few for Greece.


----------



## alcam (Mar 11, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Just wondering what info we have on places around Europe, looked on the app but it seems to be only UK unless I missed a setting somewhere.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm up to it but we did think of a trip to Greece, but having places to stay en route would take away at least one worry, *funds are low hence aires not being considered at this point.*


Many , if not most , aires are free ?
As well as POIs on here there are many other sources . Not sure if it is allowed to print these on here ?
WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN , WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN , camperstop , searchforsites and [often best] your eyes


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 11, 2022)

Used quiet a few Wildcamping spots in Romania, officially not allowed, in practice totally ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Mar 11, 2022)

Theres 2 apps might be useful
WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN and
searchforsites


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2022)

You could always go down through France and then through Italy and get either a ferry from Venice to Greece or one further south in Italy.  There are many more free aires in France and Italy than there will be in the other countries on your route and wilding is probably easier also.  When are you thinking of going Kev?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 12, 2022)

barryd said:


> You could always go down through France and then through Italy and get either a ferry from Venice to Greece or one further south in Italy.  There are many more free aires in France and Italy than there will be in the other countries on your route and wilding is probably easier also.  When are you thinking of going Kev?


Well first I have to summon up sufficient bottle to actually do it Barry, I've been over to France and Spain but only on two wheels, but that was back in the 90s, my confidence since the accident has taken a bit of a knock, and a van is a bit wider than a bike.

As to when, well I need to get the ticker sorted out first, that should be soon if it's just a stent then not so long, if it's bypass surgery at least 6 months in recovery then I don't know.

I do like the route you suggest, not too sure what the Slavic? countries are like anyway, but I like the idea of a Mediterranean diet.

I just had a quick play with Google maps and sort of figured out a route, I tried to get a ferry that didn't land in Albania, I put in Ladochori but either there isn't one or it wasn't playing, anyway it only takes ten destinations so had to do two routes.

Still trying to convince myself that I'm up to.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 12, 2022)

I have alway found Camper_Contact very good for many countries. ( 2014 Germaany Austria Hungary Romainia 2015 France 2016 Scandinavia 2017 ROI 2018 Italy  2019 Switzerland Germany Netherlands
If we do go abroad I will renew my subscription to it and get the app with all the features
The free app works
Not much wild camoing in Hungary but some
Germany & Austria mainly Stellplatze (50% Free)


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2022)

Its quite an ambitious trip Kev if you are a bit anxious.  If I were you I would conquer France first, maybe a bit of southern Germany or northern Italy, see how you get on.   France is dead easy in a motorhome and has pretty much everything from dramatic scenery, mountains, picturesque villages and towns and some stunning coastlines and of course is probably the best country in Europe for Aires, wilding etc and dont get me started on the food and drink.

When are you thinking of going as in what time of year and for how long?


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 12, 2022)

We prefer to stay to the east of Paris and avoid tolls
Lots of nice aires

France to Italy
Col de Mont Cenis is an easy drive and avoids the Frejus tunnel costs
Worth paying the tolls in Italy as
A they are not too bad
B the other roads are very slow and potholed etc 
But in the North you will see lots of "Wildlife" mainly hoping for a ride in a lorry cab ?"


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 12, 2022)

barryd said:


> Its quite an ambitious trip Kev if you are a bit anxious.  If I were you I would conquer France first, maybe a bit of southern Germany or northern Italy, see how you get on.   France is dead easy in a motorhome and has pretty much everything from dramatic scenery, mountains, picturesque villages and towns and some stunning coastlines and of course is probably the best country in Europe for Aires, wilding etc and dont get me started on the food and drink.
> 
> When are you thinking of going as in what time of year and for how long?


If we do go the route is an if I feel up to it one, it's not the miles, I can and do still drive all day sometimes, it's the foreignness of it now for me, so if I was to feel it's too much I can just turn round and head home.

I do like the grub over there, the first time I went it was with a school teacher he was on his new Ducati, forget the model, it had a solid painted screen on it, I was on my BMW K100 RS, a nut boiler (with Brian, see bear on my screen) I'd had enough of his ABC tour and his moods so I left for home in Biarritz by my own, first time in France, lost, no map, very little money as I'd agreed to paint his bike in return for him funding my trip, I just grabbed baguettes and cheese and stuffed them from my on tank cargo net under my lid all the way home which took 26 hours of solid riding but I loved it.


We'd probably go in the new year, part of the plan is to save a bit of the cost by not having to heat the house, the flip side is we'd need to heat the van at least some of the time, but this last trip we only had the heating on twice for a couple of hours, might install refillable cylinders on the van for a the trip save farting about with none calor


----------



## TJBi (Mar 12, 2022)

If in France between 01/11 and 31/03, bear in mind that mountain départements will probably require that you have snow chains or 3PMSF tyres.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 12, 2022)

TJBi said:


> If in France between 01/11 and 31/03, bear in mind that mountain départements will probably require that you have snow chains or 3PMSF tyres.


Thanks for that, we would deffo have to do the mountains.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 12, 2022)

We ambled through france then drove sensibly through Italy to Sicily
3 weeks in Siciliy then drove up the east coast of Italy through Austria and Germany
Took us just over 3 months !


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2022)

Dont go in the winter Kev unless you want to go skiing! 

Can you go for the full 90 days?  If so I would go Spring to Summer.  May, June, .July.  Alps will be fantastic in those months, especially June and July.  If you want a bit of heat head down to Provence.  Elevation is key!  Too hot, get up high. Too cold, get down to sea level.  South of the Loire seems to be a bit of a cut off point where the climate changes in France I think.


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> We prefer to stay to the east of Paris and avoid tolls
> Lots of nice aires
> 
> France to Italy
> ...


Think their habitat is varied . Driving in that area with girlfriend a few years ago . She thought they were selling fruit


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2022)

Shorter hours of day light may be something to consider when traveling in winter, along with the cold.
Mainly when wanting to cover distance, will often mean finding places to overnight in the dark. Fine if you're not fussy. 
Sounds like a great trip though.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 12, 2022)

I was thinking of going straight to Greece initially then meander back up.


----------



## voyagerstan (Mar 13, 2022)

Come down the Adriatic coast Croatia Montenegro Albania wow just wow wonderfull coast line and lovely people , gas at most garages 35p a lt at the moment so I would get refillable gas in your van  been on 2 campsites one in Croatia and one in south Albania the rest has been useing WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN . There is so much history down here never realised how much till this trip .


----------



## SimonM (Mar 13, 2022)

Kev, as you know I’ve just had a stent fitted to keep me alive and bypass surgery due early in May.
I was driving 8 days later after the stent, until the hospital phoned to tell me that as I have a bypass due then the driving ‘ban’ was 28 days and not 8. I had no ill effects and felt fine. 

Talking a few days ago to my surgeon, he has told me I will be able to drive 28 days after the bypass surgery. However he has told me no biking for 3 months.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 13, 2022)

Mine said it would be wise to not drive for a few months, nothing more specific, same as you for stent, still waiting for the letter though.

New drugs mean I'm in almost no pain regardless now, do get very tight for no apparent reason, but the spray seems to work after a few minutes.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 13, 2022)

And your plan to go to Greece is a good one.  Lots of easy wild camping in great spots.   Many europeans take their vans down to Greece for the summer.  The ferries from Italy are good but book early if in the peak July-Aug as the spaces go fast.  Some let you "camp on board" too if you book early for the limited spaces.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 13, 2022)

PS we are heading out to Greece starting next week.  A week or two in France.  Planning a stop for Venice.  Then over to Greece from Ancona - using one of those camping on board spaces.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 13, 2022)

The timing is buggering things up a bit, don't want to buy chains, my tyres are like new so don't want to change those so that means warmer months and then we make no saving on heat at home, and Liz doesn't want to go when it's warm, not looking good.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> don't want to buy chains,


You can buy snow socks instead.  They make you legal too.  And if you are unlikely to use, except in emergency, a much cheaper option.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 13, 2022)

I did think of asking about those, cheap enough too.


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> The timing is buggering things up a bit, don't want to buy chains, my tyres are like new so don't want to change those so that means warmer months and then we make no saving on heat at home, and Liz doesn't want to go when it's warm, not looking good.



If you must go in winter you could avoid chains I think if you dog legged down through France and northern Italy. Im pretty sure they will keep most of the main roads and tunnels free of snow though so you could just wing it.  You could maybe do a week or two on the Cote D'Azure although its not very motorhome Friendly.  Or there is always Spain which is where most head in the winter for a bit of sun.

I still say you should try France in the Spring and early summer. Bugger saving money on heating, your a long time looking at the lid as they say.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 13, 2022)

You will not normally meet snow on most main roads through Alps this time of year.  And most minor roads too unless driving up a high pass or side valley.  The reason for socks is in case of a sudden dump of snow catching you out.  This happened last week even in Athens.   In which case the socks get you back to the main roads which will be gritted and/or snow ploughed within hours.   But most of the time you will not drive on snow unless you seek it out.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 13, 2022)

barryd said:


> If you must go in winter you could avoid chains I think if you dog legged down through France and northern Italy. Im pretty sure they will keep most of the main roads and tunnels free of snow though so you could just wing it.  You could maybe do a week or two on the Cote D'Azure although its not very motorhome Friendly.  Or there is always Spain which is where most head in the winter for a bit of sun.
> 
> I still say you should try France in the Spring and early summer. Bugger saving money on heating, your a long time looking at the lid as they say.


All good advice as usual from you and the others, I'm still trying to work it all out in my head, I really want to go, but I have problems with concentration sometimes so that worries me and then there is the overall cost as we need to make sure we're both covered for any medical or vehicular emergency, I like to travel every day for a few hours, we like to have a coffee n cake, a couple of times a day sometimes so it all mounts up, and of course since that twat Putin spat his dummy out there are some serious fuel price increases due, we don't drink or smoke fortunately.


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> All good advice as usual from you and the others, I'm still trying to work it all out in my head, I really want to go, but I have problems with concentration sometimes so that worries me and then there is the overall cost as we need to make sure we're both covered for any medical or vehicular emergency, I like to travel every day for a few hours, we like to have a coffee n cake, a couple of times a day sometimes so it all mounts up, and of course since that twat Putin spat his dummy out there are some serious fuel price increases due, we don't drink or smoke fortunately.



Thats why I keep suggesting France.  You could bumble around there for months and not have to spend anything on camping or services if you just use the free aires and the odd bit of wilding, its no that far from you so less diesel costs and it pretty much has everything the rest of Europe has to offer in one country.  Could be a good starter for 10 for you but its much more agreeable in good weather.  Most of Europe will be as grim as the UK in winter, a lot of it is even colder as we get warmed by the gulf stream.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Mine said it would be wise to not drive for a few months, nothing more specific, same as you for stent, still waiting for the letter though.
> 
> New drugs mean I'm in almost no pain regardless now, do get very tight for no apparent reason, but the spray seems to work after a few minutes.


By spray do you mean a Salbutamol type inhaler that I’m using a bit as a consequence of an infection from when I got out of hospital a few weeks ago?  Or are you using a nitro-glycerine type of thing that I have to hand if I need to use it?


----------



## zzr1400tim (Mar 13, 2022)

Kev. I agree entirely with Barry. Keep to France as a nice "ease-in" to taking a motorhome on the continent. All things considered.. An initial trip to Greece seems a bit ambitious especially in light of your health too? 
also the cost of the fuel alone doesn't even bear thinking about 
Me and "her-indoors" are going to take the ferry to Roscoff late August then meander down the west coast of France for a few weeks before coming back via Santander in September.. low stress levels and I cant wait   
(I will of course be taking the Bandit on the back for local excursions)


----------



## Colinc (Mar 13, 2022)

Get across the channel and then see where you fancy going.  Once there it is all much less daunting.  It really is easy.   The further south you go the warmer it will be.  But even if you only get to the French Med coast then that will be fun.  If further then better.


----------

